# Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Langsam drehen die Firmen durch: 
LG© Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" (Achtung, Copywrite durch LG©) als Abkürzung für  "Liebe Grüße"
Der Postillon: LG Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" als AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r "Liebe GrÃ¼ÃŸe"


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Langsam drehen die Firmen durch:
> LG© Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" (Achtung, Copywrite durch LG©) als Abkürzung für  "Liebe Grüße"
> Der Postillon: LG Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" als AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r "Liebe GrÃ¼ÃŸe"





Ich hoffe doch mal, das du die Quelle nicht als seriös einstufst  Ich sehe uns schon auf Webfail xD


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Langsam drehen die Firmen durch:
> LG© Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" (Achtung, Copywrite durch LG©) als Abkürzung für  "Liebe Grüße"
> Der Postillon: LG Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" als AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r "Liebe GrÃ¼ÃŸe"



Also wirklich LG   Da braucht wohl jemand unbedingt Geld nehme ich an, man kann es auch übertreiben aber eigentlich müsste so ziemlich jede Firma die Verwendung ihrer Namen verbieten was aber total Absurd wäre.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Jungs, lest doch mal, WER die Quelle ist...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch mal, das du die Quelle nicht als seriös einstufst  Ich sehe uns schon auf Webfail xD


Wenn das irgendwo im Netz stehen würde, aber in einer der ältesten Zeitungen Deutschlands?



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also wirklich LG   Da braucht wohl jemand unbedingt Geld nehme ich an, man kann es auch übertreiben aber eigentlich müsste so ziemlich jede Firma die Verwendung ihrer Namen verbieten was aber total Absurd wäre.


Die Abmahnpraktiken werden immer schlimmer und unnötiger,

 LiGr
 InteressierterUser


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Jungs, lest doch mal, WER die Quelle ist...



Stimmt die Seite heisst Synapsenkitzler  also echt ist diese Meldung nun wirkich nicht, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Zumindest wissen wir jetzt, was bei unserem *interessierterUser* so abgeht


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn das irgendwo im Netz stehen würde, aber in einer der ältesten Zeitungen Deutschlands?
> 
> 
> Die Abmahnpraktiken werden immer schlimmer und unnötiger,
> ...



Muha, wird ja immer besser ^^ Webfail, wir kommen! 


Sorry für DP!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Zumindest wissen wir jetzt, was bei unserem *interessierterUser* so abgeht


Stimmt, da nutzt jemand mein Profilbild, aber das habe ich hier schon von zwei anderen Usern erlebt. Nenn z.B. Schmuppe niemals "Blödmann"


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Du kommst nicht drauf, oder ? Egal ^^

PS: Was LG da abzieht ist wirklich unter aller Kanone, wir sollten eine Petition schnellstens auf die Beine stellen.

Bald darf man garnichts mehr sagen!!!!111elf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



> 50 Euro "Finderlohn" ist der Kanzlei ein derartiger Hinweis nach eigenen Angaben wert.


Das wäre meine Meinung gewesen:
Da kann man nur hoffen das es nicht sehr viele gibt die sich so billig abspeisen lassen. Da muss man sich wirklich fragen was schlimmer ist, die Parasiten der Luft oder dieses G.... . Hier könnten mal die N. d. P. endlich ein Machtwort sprechen und solchen Abzockern das Wasser abgraben.
Sollte so eine Kanzlei nicht selber merken das so eine Buchstabenkombination ein bekannte Floskel ist oder ob da wirklich jemand was böses im Schilde führt? Wenn so ein Blödsinn weiterhin Schule macht verblödet die Welt da man nicht mehr weiß was man noch schreiben darf. Ich für mich tue dem Konzern gerne einen Gefallen und werde deren Produkte aus meinem Leben streichen ( selber nicht mehr kaufen und geschweige das Zeugs empfehlen ). Mal schauen wann deren Wasserkopf sich mit den Produkten anstatt Geld schmücken kann. Auch wenn es eher ein Witz sein soll so ist die Gefahr als solches doch sehr hoch


----------



## Stern1710 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

WebFail wir kommen 
Ich befürchte nur, ich kenne heute den Unterschied zwischen ernst gemeint und Sarkasmus nicht mehr - War ein anstregender, wenn auch interessanter Tag


----------



## JimSim3 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Erst die Chemtrails und jetzt das. Die Welt geht vor die Hunde...  

Ich dachte eigentlich den Postillon kennt mittlerweile jeder... Viel schlimmer als irgendwelche Abmahnungen sind Leute die unreflektiert Mist in die Welt posaunen. Nicht nur die Überschriften lesen, sondern auch mal hinterfragen WER das was schreibt und warum... Soll helfen.


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> WebFail wir kommen
> Ich befürchte nur, ich kenne heute den Unterschied zwischen ernst gemeint und Sarkasmus nicht mehr - War ein anstregender, wenn auch interessanter Tag



Ich kann das NICHT so stehen lassen 

Bin gerade an einer Online Petition dran, vielleicht kann unser interessierterUser ja den Start-Post editieren und die Petition dort einfliessen lassen!


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Langsam drehen die Firmen durch:
> LG© Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" (Achtung, Copywrite durch LG©) als Abkürzung für  "Liebe Grüße"
> Der Postillon: LG Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" als AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r "Liebe GrÃ¼ÃŸe"



Du kannst das jetzt nicht wirklich erntsmeinen, oder?
Wenn doch, dann schaue mal auf die Postillon-Startseite und scrolle mal ein bisschen runter. Was fällt dir auf?

Wenn du dann immernoch nicht draufkommst, dann suche mal bei der Wikipedia nach "Der Postillon".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zitiert: _50 Euro "Finderlohn" ist der Kanzlei ein derartiger Hinweis nach eigenen Angaben wert.
> _
> Da kann man nur hoffen das es nicht sehr viele gibt die sich so billig abspeisen lassen. Da muss man sich wirklich fragen was schlimmer ist, die Parasiten der Luft oder dieses G.... . ...


Das ist in Deutschland gar nicht rechtens! Ich formuliere gerade eine Abmahnung an die Anwälte, wegen der Arbeit auf Provisionsbasis. Das wird teuer!


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

* Popcorn hol*

Leider muss man bei Online Petitionen eine gültige Adresse und Rufnummer vergeben, welche auch geprüft werden!

*interessierterUser*  kannst du nicht ne Online-Petition erstellen, schließlich hast du den Stein ja ( gottseidank ) ins Rollen gebracht 

Der Thread könnte episch werden


----------



## NuVirus (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Ich rieche einen Troll, weiß nicht ob es ernst gemeint ist vom TE oder er nur noch mehr Verwirrung stiften will xD


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Ich blick da auch noch nicht so ganz durch. Aber naja... ABWARTEN 

*Bier hol*

Kann nen Mod das hier vielleicht mal oben anpinnen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich rieche einen Troll...


Danke, ich finde Chinaquads Kommentare auch grenzwertig, er scheint nicht zu erkennen, was da für eine Welle auf uns zukommen wird! Ich habe erstmal vorsorglich sämtliche Mails und Whatsapp Nachrichten gelöst.

LiGr
IU


----------



## Wladitsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

InteressierterUser kennt "Der Postilion" ganz sicher sehr gut...
@IU: Haste von Beginn an Souverän durchgezogen! 

LiGr Wladitsch


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Besser ist das, wer weiß ob lg schon einen gerichtlichen beschluss hat, um unsere daten offiziell nach dem stichwort lg zu durchforsten. Hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Master Shake (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Es wird alles noch viel schlimmer! Riot Games hat gedroht, jeden hinter Gitter zu bringen, der die Floskel LOL benutzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich rieche einen Troll, weiß nicht ob es ernst gemeint ist vom TE oder er nur noch mehr Verwirrung stiften will xD



Welch gefährlich Wort. Im hiesigen Einzugsgebiet werden die nordischen Wesen immer gerne mit Payback bespaßt.
Generell sollte man sich von Firmen fernhalten die so etwas anstreben aber bei dem was man so alles lesen kann würde ein Vorhängeschloss nicht schaden auch wenn es hier eher um Jux geht


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, ich finde Chinaquads Kommentare auch grenzwertig, er scheint nicht zu erkennen, was da für eine Welle auf uns zukommen wird! Ich habe erstmal vorsorglich sämtliche Mails und Whatsapp Nachrichten gelöst.
> 
> LiGr
> IU


Hast du jetzt meinen Rat beherzigt oder nicht?

P.S.: Hier die "Quelle" dieses so genannten Postillon-Artikels: FRAZY.tv - Synapsenkitzler - Der Postillon greift eine Idee von Synapsenkitzler auf

P.P.S.: Wenn du es die ganze Zeit schon nicht ernst gemeint hast und - aus was für Gründen auch immer - die Forenuser zum Narren hallten wolltest, dann bitte ich dich darum, mich für die Ergebnisse deines soziales Experiments als "nicht reingefallen" auszuklammern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt meinen Rat beherzigt oder nicht?


Damit wollen die gekauften Schreiber von Frazy.ty nur den Artikel ins Lächerliche ziehen. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht alles im Internet, oder?

Zum Postillion finde ich im Netz nur: "Anlässlich des 163. Jubiläums geht der _Postillon_ als letzte große Tageszeitung online."
Das reicht mir an Seriösität!



Master Shake schrieb:


> Es wird alles noch viel schlimmer! Riot Games hat gedroht, jeden hinter Gitter zu bringen, der die Floskel LOL benutzt.


Das kann man schon verstehen, wenn der eigenen Markenname missbraucht wird, muss man was machen


LiGr


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Kann mal wer einen Screenshot an Webfail schicken ? Mehr Sarkasmus geht doch echt nicht mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kann mal wer einen Screenshot an Webfail schicken ? Mehr Sarkasmus geht doch echt nicht mehr.


Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn Ende der Woche der Postillon selber das in sein Internet-Kuriositätenkabinett aufnimmt.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

Ich finde die Scherzblätter auch immer zum Kugeln.
Die Tagespresse ist auch so ein Blatt. Nur mal ein Beispiel: Das sind die 10 schlechtesten Videospiele Ã–sterreichs
oder
Mit diesen 11 MaÃŸnahmen rÃ¼stet sich Ã–sterreich gegen den Terror


"Samsung"


----------



## Seeefe (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

So einen unnützen Thread braucht man nun selbst in der Rumpelkammer nicht. 

Und falls der TE es wirklich nicht merkt. 

Das ist eine ausgedachte Geschichte, welche so nicht existiert.


----------



## DerLachs (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*

@TE
Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Quat (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Achtung: Abmahnungen von LG© an Foren und Facebook Nutzer!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Langsam drehen die Firmen durch:
> LG© Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" (Achtung, Copywrite durch LG©) als Abkürzung für  "Liebe Grüße"
> Der Postillon: LG Electronics verbietet Verwendung von "LG" als AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r "Liebe GrÃ¼ÃŸe"


Du bist ja fies! Du kannst doch hier nicht den Postillon zitieren!
Die glauben doch bei "Zeitschriften" sofort und alles, das kapieren doch nur wenige.


----------

